# What is react developer (261212: Web Developer or 261312: Developer Programmer)?



## seys (Dec 22, 2019)

hi, please, tell me


----------



## Oliver Brown (May 9, 2020)

To me Web Developer is more like a front-end title and Developer Programmer focuses on database and software. So react (and other js) programmer should be among web developer.


----------

